# pflueger templar baitcaster... any good?



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

just acquired a Plueger Templar Baitcaster from a buddy who doesnt fish much and basically isnt wanting to take the time to learn it..... during the isnpectiong i took the side off of it and saw a strange spring loaded 6 pin centrifugal brake system that seems like it could over complicated things but ill give it a try but before that, i was wondering what everyone elses thoughts where.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

This is one of their lower end baitcasters. I own a Purist, which is very similar. Mine actually works quite well. I would suggest starting with 1/2 the brakes on and 1/2 off.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Strange, I didn't know Pleuger was currently using the Templar name. They made a levelwind reel in the 30's called the Templar which isn't very valuable but was pretty good for its day. It looks like the new Templars actually are based off of the Cetina/Purist frame with the same innards as the Purist and a different paint scheme/name; perhaps they were made for sale at a specific store. Based on its lineage, I'm sure it will be a fine reel.

Steve


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

we sell them at walmart for $60, its maroon and silver with a light aluminum cross drilled spool.. and like i said... a funky spring loaded centrifugal brake system.... kinda cant wait to try it out


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Ahh, that makes sense. Sounds like a bargain. Good luck with the new reel.

Steve


----------

